# FINALLY *drumroll please* pictures



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my beautiful girls!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

1 more . . .


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

You have some very pretty girls! And they have such pretty faces. :sun:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks! I am enjoying them immensely! Saca's rump is not as steep as it looks in the pix . . .she was grumpy and hunchingbecause a few seconds before that pix I had taken a chacha pix of her . . .so she was very mad at me . . .I love nigies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute........


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine always seems to step in a depression when I want to take their picture...makes them look "downhill". And they hate cha cha pics...Hubby thinks our neighbors must think I'm a little "kinky" LOL! Very pretty girls!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

my 11 year old was helping me take pics of the goats when i took the "cha cha" pics of tillie for here to see if she was fat or pg
anyway
my son saw me do this and all he said was "Ewwwww! Gross!"
LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are some cute girls!!! Congrats! I love it when they are in winter coat!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You do have some very cute does Talitha. They both have adorable faces!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww...they're cute! Congrats on them again!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Those goats are adorable. Great pictures thanks for sharing them
_Suellen_ :horse:


----------

